# The MOAB of Vaping :)



## Alex (19/4/17)

Generator not supplied

Reactions: Funny 8 | Useful 1


----------



## Fuzz (19/4/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (19/4/17)

@Alex I love this device
Maybe i have finally found something that will take 10ml of juice ..... Or more... 
But as you say, we would need a generator to power it - or maybe a few car batteries!

Desk vape perfection!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/4/17)

Alex said:


> View attachment 92066
> 
> 
> Generator not supplied



Is that the new smok TFV1000 ?

@Silver just get the Wismec RX2000 (20 cell) mod

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (19/4/17)

Does it come with a standard 510 drip tip adaptor? I hate these chuff caps, you tend to lose flavour when you can fit your entire head inside the drip tip. Not to mention that Mick Jagger and Angelina Jolie are the only people who can wrap their lips around them.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Silver (19/4/17)

Lol @RichJB 
You make me laugh. Hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

